# Benefits of a salt bar?



## Carly B (Oct 12, 2019)

Other than being trendy, what are the benefits to salt bars?  I know it makes the bar harder, but does it make the soap more beneficial for the skin?  I have made salt bars using rebatch shreds, and the bars were very hard, but very little lather, and I didn't notice any exfoliation or improved conditioning.

So before I embark on making CP salt bars, other than hardness, what are the benefits?  Just for clarification, I'm talking about adding salt at trace, not to the lye water.

Thanks for any info and opinions.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hardness doesn’t mean anything with salt soap. High CO soap is more water soluble and doesn’t last as long in many cases.  I’ve been using salt soap primarily on my face for years as it helps clear up breakouts for me and it did the same for my girls. Plus I love the thick creamy lather of a well cured salt soap.  I cure mine for at least 6 months and prefer them even older.  I also sell quite a lot of them. However, I make no claims.


----------



## luthier58 (Oct 12, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Hardness doesn’t mean anything with salt soap. High CO soap is more water soluble and doesn’t last as long in many cases.  I’ve been using salt soap primarily on my face for years as it helps clear up breakouts for me and it did the same for my girls. Plus I love the thick creamy lather of a well cured salt soap.  I fire mime for at least 6 months and prefer them even older.  I also sell quite a lot of them. However, I make no claims.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 12, 2019)

Carly B said:


> Other than being trendy, what are the benefits to salt bars?  I know it makes the bar harder, but does it make the soap more beneficial for the skin?  I have made salt bars using rebatch shreds, and the bars were very hard, but very little lather, and I didn't notice any exfoliation or improved conditioning.
> 
> So before I embark on making CP salt bars, other than hardness, what are the benefits?  Just for clarification, I'm talking about adding salt at trace, not to the lye water.
> 
> Thanks for any info and opinions.



If you had low lather, I'll assume you had a lower amount of coconut. True salt bars need around 80% coconut, to that I add 20% olive or sunflower with a 20% superfat.

They have helped a lot of people with various skin conditions, acne especially. 

Like mentioned already, they make great thick lather and I feel I get cleaner with them. I especial like them in the summer.

They won't be exfoliating. The salt grains melt before they can scratch your skin. Always use fine salt and I suggest using cavity molds as they can be tricky to cut.


----------



## marcel (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello friends. I know 100% coconut bar doesn't last much, but what about salt bars. I tried one I did a month ago and with one use it decrease almost 40% I would say. Does salt bar with 3 months cure or more last longer or it doesn't matter. Thanks.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 12, 2019)

Here’s a good thread about salt bars and why people like them:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-do-you-like-about-salt-bars.72711/


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 13, 2019)

marcel said:


> Hello friends. I know 100% coconut bar doesn't last much, but what about salt bars. I tried one I did a month ago and with one use it decrease almost 40% I would say. Does salt bar with 3 months cure or more last longer or it doesn't matter. Thanks.



A 100% coconut bar shouldn't go down 40% in one use unless it was left sitting in water and got soggy.
Yes, a salt bar will last quite a bit long then just a plain coconut soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 13, 2019)

Also, one month isn’t a long enough cure for salt soap, at least for most of us.  My salt soap lasts quite a long time. However, I mostly use them on my face.  When I use them on my body they last somewhat less time but still a good amount of time.  You need to keep them well drained between use.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 13, 2019)

Carly B said:


> Other than being trendy, what are the benefits to salt bars?  I know it makes the bar harder, but does it make the soap more beneficial for the skin?  I have made salt bars using rebatch shreds, and the bars were very hard, but very little lather, and I didn't notice any exfoliation or improved conditioning.
> 
> So before I embark on making CP salt bars, other than hardness, what are the benefits?  Just for clarification, I'm talking about adding salt at trace, not to the lye water.
> 
> Thanks for any info and opinions.


A traditional salt bar has a very high amount of salt added to the batter, for example salt at 25 to 100% of the weight of the oils is added at light to medium trace.  The bars are very different from the average bar of soap.  A typical recipe could be 80-100% coconut oil, with the superfat at 18-20% and the bars are cured for many months to years.  Those who have been making salt bars for that long report substantial improvement with the long cure.  I only ask this because you mentioned rebatching shreds, which would be an unusual way to make a salt bar.


----------



## marcel (Oct 13, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> A 100% coconut bar shouldn't go down 40% in one use unless it was left sitting in water and got soggy.
> Yes, a salt bar will last quite a bit long then just a plain coconut soap.


Thanks. I will try the salt bar in 3 months again.


----------



## MGM (Oct 13, 2019)

I know this thread is about salt bars but it did veer a bit into melty coconut bars and reminded me that I am still amazed at how hard and long - lasting my 100% lard bars are! It's a good thing I like the fragrance of the one that's been in the downstairs bathroom for months... Other bars have come and gone and still it persists!


----------



## Carly B (Oct 13, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> .  I only ask this because you mentioned rebatching shreds, which would be an unusual way to make a salt bar.



It is.  But up until September, I was too timid to try making CP or HP soap.    But I found I could buy shreds and rebatch them and add all sorts goodies, and salt was one of the things I tried.  But now I'm ready to try salt CP soap, so I wanted to find out what all the hype was about.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 14, 2019)

Carly B said:


> It is.  But up until September, I was too timid to try making CP or HP soap.    But I found I could buy shreds and rebatch them and add all sorts goodies, and salt was one of the things I tried.  But now I'm ready to try salt CP soap, so I wanted to find out what all the hype was about.



I'm afraid you are stuck trying them. I personally won't use a salt bar as they tend to be a little harsh for me  in the long run but I have made a batch before. After a year's cure, those bad boys lasted for a long while but, because I was not aware of the fact that the type of salt you use is very important, I found that batch to be my worst batch of soap as well. When/ if you do make a salt bar, DO NOT USE PINK HIMALAYAN SEA SALT. Even the finely ground variety will be good for scratching up your skin in a bad way. Just use that salt for cooking. Also, I think salt without iodine yields little to no issues.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2019)

I love my salt bars and my eczema loves my salt bars just as my skin loved going to the ocean. Now I take the ocean to the shower. As mentioned use fine salt and stay away from Himalayan it really is not great for salt bars. I have made many salt bars and tried many salts. Non iodized table salt works just fine and x-fine to fine Pacific Sea Salt is also good for salt bars. Save your money and do not buy Hawaiian black sea salt it is Pacific Sea Salt infused with Charcoal. Just do not waste money on Gourmet salts for soap. Never use coarser than fine grain for salt bars and do not grind your salt yourself it will sharpen the edges of the salt grains.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 14, 2019)

I also tried powdered salt and it makes a lovely bar too.  I received a couple from another member and loved them.  I still have a bit left of those. So had to order an make my own too.  They are still curing as like all my salt soaps they are so much better with a long cure.


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 14, 2019)

What is wrong with using fine grain Himalayan?  I made salt bars to give to my girlfriends and used pink kaolin clay and pink Himalayan.  

I got 5 lbs of it for free using Amazon points and if I don't use it making salt bars it will still be around after I am gone!


----------



## Rhinusmita Kakoty Lahkar (Oct 14, 2019)

What about adding salt to melt and pour? I made a nice bath with tea tree oil and salt (which has to be mixed almost before you remove the mp from heat). I used fine iodized table salt and it mixed well.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 14, 2019)

Rhinusmita Kakoty Lahkar said:


> What about adding salt to melt and pour? I made a nice bath with tea tree oil and salt (which has to be mixed almost before you remove the mp from heat). I used fine iodized table salt and it mixed well.


Salt in MP will only cut the lather.   Salt soap is made with at least 80% Coconut Oil. In MP it maybe a bit scrubby too.


----------



## Rhinusmita Kakoty Lahkar (Oct 14, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Salt in MP will only cut the lather.   Salt soap is made with at least 80% Coconut Oil. In MP it maybe a bit scrubby too.


Oh ok! Learning so much in the first few minutes


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> What is wrong with using fine grain Himalayan?  I made salt bars to give to my girlfriends and used pink kaolin clay and pink Himalayan.
> 
> I got 5 lbs of it for free using Amazon points and if I don't use it making salt bars it will still be around after I am gone!


Himalayan Salt contains hard clay which is very scratchy. To test, dissolve some in a jar water at 25%  and look at the bottom of the debris left in your jar. You can use this Brine for making Soleseif soap bars which are very nice. Here is a recipe or do a search in the forum. Himalayan also makes a nice salt soak for the tub.
https://www.thesprucecrafts.com/soleseife-soap-recipe-516606


----------



## Nanette (Oct 14, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> What is wrong with using fine grain Himalayan?  I made salt bars to give to my girlfriends and used pink kaolin clay and pink Himalayan.
> 
> I got 5 lbs of it for free using Amazon points and if I don't use it making salt bars it will still be around after I am gone!


I dissolved my pink Himalayan salt in distilled water, then boiled off the water, put in over to dry the sludge....makes pink powder...someone else here did that. What a mess, but it is one way to make your Himalayan salt very fine..pretty pink bar, no clay needed!


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 14, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Himalayan Salt contains hard clay which is very scratchy. To test, dissolve some in a jar water at 25%  and look at the bottom of the debris left in your jar. You can use this Brine for making Soleseif soap bars which are very nice. Here is a recipe or do a search in the forum. Himalayan also makes a nice salt soak for the tub.
> https://www.thesprucecrafts.com/soleseife-soap-recipe-516606


Thanks for the tip.  I will see how the salt bars are after a few months and warn the girls if it is scratchy.  I like the idea of a brine bar too.  I want to do a bright white bar


----------



## amd (Oct 14, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> What is wrong with using fine grain Himalayan?


I used extra fine pink himalayan salt and it left scratches on my husband. I stick with pickling and canning salt now for his salt bars.

My husband loves salt bars for his oily skin. He can barely wait the 4 months I make them cure (I would really like to do 6 months). He has been known to sneak one off the cure rack because he gets too impatient if I'm not on top of his supply, which I am usually not. That reminds me... I have some hidden from him that are almost two years old, I should throw those at him while his finish the last month of curing.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2019)

amd said:


> I used extra fine pink himalayan salt and it left scratches on my husband. I stick with pickling and canning salt now for his salt bars.
> 
> My husband loves salt bars for his oily skin. He can barely wait the 4 months I make them cure (I would really like to do 6 months). He has been known to sneak one off the cure rack because he gets too impatient if I'm not on top of his supply, which I am usually not. That reminds me... I have some hidden from him that are almost two years old, I should throw those at him while his finish the last month of curing.


He will love you for the 2 yr old ones.  Save those when you need to gain points


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 14, 2019)

I am the one that successfully “saved” scratchy pink Himilayan salt.  I was able to obtain a sugary fine salt, almost a powder.  My method and photos are here.   My guess is that there are different varieties of pink Himilayan salt being sold and maybe I got lucky.  My salt did not contain clay.  I know that because every bit of the salt dissolved completely in the water before I started to boil it dry and clay does not dissolve in water.


----------



## Nanette (Oct 15, 2019)

I couldnt remember who t'was...thanks for posting this info again! My salt did turn out fine also...maybe a tiny bit of clay but still didnt become scratchy in the soap. I believe there are different varieties of pink salt also...some seem to have much more clay, maybe the darker pink salt.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 15, 2019)

Nanette said:


> I couldnt remember who t'was...thanks for posting this info again! My salt did turn out fine also...maybe a tiny bit of clay but still didnt become scratchy in the soap. I believe there are different varieties of pink salt also...some seem to have much more clay, maybe the darker pink salt.


I am glad yours turned out okay, the problem is it only takes one sharp piece to cause a nasty laceration and you do not see it until it is too late. The main point is, why risk it, when salt bars can be colored to match Himalayan salt. A few years ago I made a double batch of salt bars using a fine Pacific Sea Salt from Winco which I had used before and they turned out so prickly I could not sell them. The worst part is, I knew it did not feel right but ignored it, and I have been making salt bars 10+ yrs. I also learned the hard way many many years ago how deceptive it is when you grind soap yourself. Another big no no.


----------



## Nanette (Oct 15, 2019)

I suppose, in my case, its a perhaps misguided effort to provide the wonderful healing minerals into a soap bar...that Dead Sea salt and Himalayan salt have..but it turns out using them in a soap is problematic so.....better kept to bath salts, tho I have made soleseife bars with Dead Sea salt..not very much in the water compared to what is usually used and they turned out ok. Nice, in fact... ALSO...I use a washcloth with soap always, so the scratch factor does not exist for me.....in the future I will be more mindful. Best practices in general.


----------



## Mistrael (Oct 18, 2019)

It's good that y'all are sharing the info about Himalayan pink salt. I had planned to use some for salt bars but now I'll stick to plain, fine sea salt.

If anyone has bought the Himalayan for soap, you can use it in your cooking. (Is there Himalayan salt that isn't food safe? I've only seen it for cooking.) Meat, and beef in particular, is AMAZING with pink salt. If you have a steak or roast, you can skip any other seasoning or just add a bit of pepper. The minerals of the salt really make the natural flavors come through. You could use it on veg too if you like, but I usually stick with sea or kosher salt because I almost always add garlic, which would probably overpower the subtle mineral flavors.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 18, 2019)

Nanette said:


> I suppose, in my case, its a perhaps misguided effort to provide the wonderful healing minerals into a soap bar...that Dead Sea salt and Himalayan salt have..but it turns out using them in a soap is problematic so.....better kept to bath salts, tho I have made soleseife bars with Dead Sea salt..not very much in the water compared to what is usually used and they turned out ok. Nice, in fact... ALSO...I use a washcloth with soap always, so the scratch factor does not exist for me.....in the future I will be more mindful. Best practices in general.


...and how many wonderful healing properties do we really think will survive the lye monster. I am guessing very very few and then those wash down the drain in a few seconds.


----------



## Mistrael (Oct 18, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> ...and how many wonderful healing properties do we really think will survive the lye monster. I am guessing very very few and then those wash down the drain in a few seconds.



Oh darn, guess we'll just have to soak in the tub again!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 18, 2019)

Yup, much more beneficial


----------



## sirtim100 (Oct 19, 2019)

Couldn't resist showing off my first salt bar...







Unscented and pearly white.


----------



## Nanette (Oct 19, 2019)

Thats beautiful!!


----------



## deb8907 (Oct 21, 2019)

Beautiful!  Love the rose mold you used.


----------



## sirtim100 (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank you both

The effect of the salt in giving such a clean, pristine edge from the mould is wondeful. I really don't much like the idea of using them, but then beauty, like anything, is transient... 

Sorry, listening to William Basinski, who tends to turn people into pompous Zen monks, or at least that what he does to me


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 25, 2019)

I've decided that I may not make any more salt bars.  Or at least if I do, I will make them with 'manly' scents and 'manly' colours to market to men.  I think, even with 20% superfat that they are too drying.


----------



## clouser (Oct 25, 2019)

I only have six batches of soap under my belt so far, but with all this talk about salt soap, I decided to give it a shot. My daughter has occasional acne breakouts, so I'm going to see if the salt bars help her out. They turned out looking great, so now we wait for six months. Hopefully, they won't be too drying for her.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 25, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> I've decided that I may not make any more salt bars.  Or at least if I do, I will make them with 'manly' scents and 'manly' colours to market to men.  I think, even with 20% superfat that they are too drying.



Out of curiosity, why would you market a soap that you think is too drying to men?


----------



## Dawni (Oct 25, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> Out of curiosity, why would you market a soap that you think is too drying to men?


I think it's coz a number of people who do sell say that the men look for a more "cleansing" soap, compared to the women who want a more "moisturizing" soap. Can't remember where I read that...

@KiwiMoose how long did the ones you have/sold cure?


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 25, 2019)

_"...why would you market a soap that you think is too drying to men?..."_

What Kiwi thinks is too drying for her skin might be wonderful for someone else. Many men tend to like a more cleansing soap that may be too drying for many women. I think these differences may also be related to climate (hot, humid vs cool, dry), genetics, the person's age, etc.

I'm still trialing the salt bar I made at the very end of 2018, and after almost 11 months of cure, I'm still not sure I like it all that well. It has certainly become milder as the months have passed, but not enough to suit my skin. I think salt is refreshing, but I wish I could get the pleasant feel of bathing with salt without using a lot of coconut oil to boost the lather.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> I've decided that I may not make any more salt bars.  Or at least if I do, I will make them with 'manly' scents and 'manly' colours to market to men.  I think, even with 20% superfat that they are too drying.


I use 55% OO and 40% CO and 5% castor oil and 60% salt and cure for 9 months minimum and my family and I love them. We don’t have an obsession with bubbles but we really go for gentle soap.

Himalayan salt bar drew blood on my arm. I chucked out all the bars and use the salt for cooking only. I get the shivers when I see chunky of it “prettily” decorating the tops of soap.


----------



## Dawni (Oct 25, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> Himalayan salt bar drew blood on my arm. I chucked out all the bars and use the salt for cooking only. I get the shivers when I see chunky of it “prettily” decorating the tops of soap.


Or big-ish pink crystals inside/within the soap....


----------



## Quilter99755 (Oct 25, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> I use 50% OO and 50% CO and 60% salt and cure for 9 months minimum and my family and I love them. We don’t have an obsession with bubbles but we really go for gentle soap.
> 
> Himalayan salt bar drew blood on my arm. I chucked out all the bars and use the salt for cooking only. I get the shivers when I see chunky of it “prettily” decorating the tops of soap.


Did you super fat the soap at 50/50?  I've been lurking here (and other places) to decide on whether to do a salt bar or a brine bar.  The last few messages have tilted to salt BUT it will also be my first try at CP soaping, so it's easier to read than decide. Thanks to advice here I didn't jump in and try my usual HP. LOL  Maybe I should just try a regular CP recipe first rather than the salt or brine bar?


----------



## Nanette (Oct 25, 2019)

For me it depends on the time of year. In summer a nice cleansing bar is great...in winter I turn into a dried leaf, as does everyone else so the cleansing soaps arent as pleasant...darnit!


----------



## Dawni (Oct 25, 2019)

Quilter99755 said:


> Maybe I should just try a regular CP recipe first rather than the salt or brine bar?


My first ever CP soap was a brine bar 

Prior to that, and until now actually, it was/is always HP. I only have a few CP batches that aren't soleseifes. My latest CP was a salt bar, which is too young for me to decide on, but I love soleseifes, snd I think they're quick n easy to make. 

Yknow I've seen several people make HP salt bars and once I figure out how to store em while curing, I might try it. I did try HP brine soap, it's doable but I need more practice. I tried it once before but with too much coconut and very little experience it didn't go too well.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2019)

Quilter99755 said:


> Did you super fat the soap at 50/50?  I've been lurking here (and other places) to decide on whether to do a salt bar or a brine bar.  The last few messages have tilted to salt BUT it will also be my first try at CP soaping, so it's easier to read than decide. Thanks to advice here I didn't jump in and try my usual HP. LOL  Maybe I should just try a regular CP recipe first rather than the salt or brine bar?


Yes I do but only at 10% SF.


----------



## Millie (Oct 25, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> I use 50% OO and 50% CO and 60% salt and cure for 9 months minimum and my family and I love them. We don’t have an obsession with bubbles but we really go for gentle soap.


Thanks for posting your recipe! Salt bars haven't worked for me in the past, but all these posts about them have made me want to try again.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2019)

Millie said:


> Thanks for posting your recipe! Salt bars haven't worked for me in the past, but all these posts about them have made me want to try again.


I wrote that in the middle of the night and have since checked my exact recipe:
I use 55% OO and 40% CO and 5% castor oil and 60% salt, 10% super fat and 33% lye concentration. I use 1% CA and salt in the water.  It is bubbly enough for me, hard and lasts a long time.  I cure it for 9 months.  They tend to sweat in the Australian summer so I try and make them in autumn.


----------



## Millie (Oct 25, 2019)

Yay!

Ok, very excited to try this now


----------



## beckster51 (Oct 26, 2019)

I have totally ignored salt bars since I have very dry skin, thinking that they would create a horrible, itchy mess of my skin.  I recently let my curiosity get the best of me and bought one online.  They are hard to find!  I wanted to use one prior to making a batch that I would have to pitch.  Anyway, the label said it included CO, AO, Shea, and pink clay.  The lather is not great (I figure the shea and clay are not helping that issue), the bars are 8-12 months old,  and I am amazed at how much my skin likes a salt bar.  I have rosacea on my face, and it has cleared up quite a bit since I started using it about a week ago.  And the salt bar has not made my skin drier than it usually is this time of year.  My skin is soft and feels fairly comfortable after I bathe with it.  Who knew?  Now I am off to make some of my own and patiently wait until they have cured.  <sigh>


----------



## Quilter99755 (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks to all for advice and sharing recipes, etc. Now I need to get rid of my company and immerse myself in soapy things again.


----------



## Microchick (Oct 28, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> I wrote that in the middle of the night and have since checked my exact recipe:
> I use 55% OO and 40% CO and 5% castor oil and 60% salt, 10% super fat and 33% lye concentration. I use 1% CA and salt in the water.  It is bubbly enough for me, hard and lasts a long time.  I cure it for 9 months.  They tend to sweat in the Australian summer so I try and make them in autumn.


Sounds wonderful!  The salt is just table salt I presume.  Also, what is CA?


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 29, 2019)

Microchick said:


> Sounds wonderful!  The salt is just table salt I presume.  Also, what is CA?


I use extra fine sea salt with no anti-caking agent and no iodine. 
CA is citric acid it is used to reduce soap scum.


----------



## SoapSisters (Oct 29, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> I use extra fine sea salt with no anti-caking agent and no iodine.
> CA is citric acid it is used to reduce soap scum.


I recently used table salt with an anti-caking agent for my first salt bars. It was the only fine salt I could find where I live. How do you think that will affect my soap? (It was actually that or fine Himalayan salt, and I have read warnings here about Himalayan, so opted for the other.)


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2019)

SoapSisters said:


> I recently used table salt with an anti-caking agent for my first salt bars. It was the only fine salt I could find where I live. How do you think that will affect my soap? (It was actually that or fine Himalayan salt, and I have read warnings here about Himalayan, so opted for the other.)



It should be fine.


----------



## Dumfrey (Nov 1, 2019)

I made a small hot process batch (250 Grams) of 50% by weight salt bars.  At less than a month old, its my only soap in the shower now.  I will be making more of them this weekend, and am planning to make two batches, one 50%, the other 100% salt by weight.  But, I can be impatient.
For those more experienced, how does upping the salt to 100% by weight change the bar/lather?  Do you all notice a major difference in performance with the "full salt"?


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 1, 2019)

I've found that more salt equals less lather, by a lot for me.
My 100% bars lather very poorly, the 50% is considerably better but my magic amount is 35%.


----------



## Dumfrey (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you @Obsidian.  Sounds like I will need to make 3 batches


----------



## Deborah Long (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm not trying to kidnap this thread, and if you choose to have me repost this to another thread, I will be happy to do that, but, I tried my first salt bars last night (thanks for all the lessons here!) and love the look of it, but already have soda ash (?) forming! 
Anything I can do to prevent this in the future?
Here's the recipe I used:
36 oz Coconut oil
10.55 oz masterbatch lye
5.28 oz water
1 oz fragrance
They're very hard after just a few hours and I'm happy I didn't wait to unmold!
So, soda ash or salt?


----------



## Dumfrey (Nov 2, 2019)

I will defer to the experts, but when I have made mine, they do sweat for a few days.  And the dry texture is significantly different than the non-small bars I have made.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 2, 2019)

@Deborah Long for some reason, salt bars are prone to ash more then others.
I've had ash so thick it couldn't be scraped off.
Gelling your bars will help some. You could also try covering your mold in cling wrap and leaving the soap in the molds for a few days if using a individual mold.


----------



## Deborah Long (Nov 2, 2019)

@Obsidian - I kept the bars on the heating pad for an hour with it turned on.  Both molds were covered, one with a box (the round one) and the rectangles with waxed paper.  I sprayed both molds with alcohol before covering and trying to gel.  *shrugs*  We'll see if it gets worse or better...  I'm not too worried.  Ash doesn't bother me, personally, that much, it's just a little ugly!  lol


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 2, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> @Obsidian - I kept the bars on the heating pad for an hour with it turned on.  Both molds were covered, one with a box (the round one) and the rectangles with waxed paper.  I sprayed both molds with alcohol before covering and trying to gel.  *shrugs*  We'll see if it gets worse or better...  I'm not too worried.  Ash doesn't bother me, personally, that much, it's just a little ugly!  lol


I really don’t think you need a heat pad with salt bars. You might have over heated them a bit. Or it could be that you poured at too light an emulsion. 

I used to get swirls like that and I prevent them by soaping warmer, pour at a light but definite trace and don’t use salt with additives.  Not sure which one actually fixed the problem. 

Did your salt have additives?


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 2, 2019)

SoapSisters said:


> I recently used table salt with an anti-caking agent for my first salt bars. It was the only fine salt I could find where I live. How do you think that will affect my soap? (It was actually that or fine Himalayan salt, and I have read warnings here about Himalayan, so opted for the other.)


You might find the anticaking agent produces white swirls in your soap. If it’s a white salt bar you probably won’t notice it but if you colour it they may show up. 
I used iodised salt in the beginning with anticaking agent and it’s even worse. Dissolve some in water and you’ll notice the difference. Pure sea salt in water is totally clear. 

It won’t effect the soap it’s just a small aesthetic issue.


----------



## Deborah Long (Nov 2, 2019)

@penelopejane - I used only what was in the recipe I posted.  (with mica for color)  I tried to pour at medium trace, but that was hard to determine once I had added the salt!  lol  It all seemed really think and goopy!  (not like soap that has seize, rather like the consistency of mud, maybe?)  I didn't get cracking with the heating pad, but I *was* trying to get the soap to gel.  I have such an issue with individual molds and not gelling...


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 2, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> @penelopejane - I used only what was in the recipe I posted.  (with mica for color)  I tried to pour at medium trace, but that was hard to determine once I had added the salt!  lol  It all seemed really think and goopy!  (not like soap that has seize, rather like the consistency of mud, maybe?)  I didn't get cracking with the heating pad, but I *was* trying to get the soap to gel.  I have such an issue with individual molds and not gelling...


I meant did the salt itself have additives - like iodine or anti-caking agent. That sometimes leaves swirls. 
Salt bars heat up all by themselves. They shouldn’t need a heat pad. Overheating doesn’t always appear as cracks. It can cause swirls or crumbling soap too, given the right conditions. 

Mud like consistency sounds about right!


----------



## Deborah Long (Nov 2, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> I meant did the salt itself have additives - like iodine or anti-caking agent.



Well, I have soda ash, not swirling so much.  That may have been the OP, sorry.  But yes, I did check and the salt I used has Tricalcium Phosphate in it.  Do you think that would contribute to the ash?  Or the heat contribute to the ash?


----------



## dibbles (Nov 2, 2019)

I use individual cavity molds for salt bars and I definitely need to put them on a heating pad and keep insulated to get them to gel. I cover the open side with cling wrap to reduce air exposure, and when I leave them like that for a couple of days, that seems to reduce the ash. I also think that switching from 75-80% salt to 50% helped. I do still usually get some amount of ash, though. Seems to be the nature of the beast. Unfortunately. But at least the ash doesn't form on the sides touching the mold - only on the exposed side.


----------



## Deborah Long (Nov 2, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I also think that switching from 75-80% salt to 50% helped.



Thanks for that!  I'll try reducing my salt next time...  I've never used a salt bar, so this is an adventure for me, at least!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 3, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> Out of curiosity, why would you market a soap that you think is too drying to men?


Hi - only just saw this question sorry.  I was just talking to family about this very thing today.  I'm thinking more of men who are farmers, fitter/turners, factory workers etc who get sweaty and grimy.  They strike me as 'salt bar' type people.  What @Dawni said is pretty accurate.  Personally I don't like them, and my family were asking why i would put salt in - wanting to know the benefits.  They had never heard of salty soap. I was struggling to come up with a reason as to what the benefits are.

@Dawni - the salt bars were made 22nd Feb - and my sister in law used one about a month ago and said she thought it was a bit drying.  She loves all my other soap so is kind of my main 'tester'.  She is prone to eczema/psoriasis and usually finds my soap good for her skin (20% CO in all my recipes).


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 3, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Hi - only just saw this question sorry.  I was just talking to family about this very thing today.  I'm thinking more of men who are farmers, fitter/turners, factory workers etc who get sweaty and grimy.  They strike me as 'salt bar' type people.  What @Dawni said is pretty accurate.  Personally I don't like them, and my family were asking why i would put salt in - wanting to know the benefits.  They had never heard of salty soap. I was struggling to come up with a reason as to what the benefits are.



No worries, we all have busy lives.

I like salt soap for my feet in between pedi visits.  Going through menopause and then developing late onset Type II Diabetes, my feet started drying out more.  I used a salt scrub (SAO and Sea Salt) followed by a moisturizer for several years, but it was a bit of a PITA as I had to wash the excess oil off and clean the tub so no one would fall.  My sister got me a Salt Bar from a craft fair and it was really nice, but she couldn't remember who she bought it from and I tried one from the store, but it just dried my skin out more.  My salt soap is still 'young' which is why I am only using it right now, but I'm loving it.  It gently scrubs off the dead skin and then I follow up with a moisturizing lotion.

I do have some folks trying out my "Hands-On" soap...it's basically my regular soap recipe, unscented, dark colors, with a bit of pumice in it for extra scrubbing power.  So far the results are favorable insofar as men can be...'it doesn't stink', 'it doesn't smell like a girl', 'it cleans the paint, dirt, grease off', yeah the color is okay'.  LOL


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Nov 5, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> What is wrong with using fine grain Himalayan?  I made salt bars to give to my girlfriends and used pink kaolin clay and pink Himalayan.
> 
> I got 5 lbs of it for free using Amazon points and if I don't use it making salt bars it will still be around after I am gone!


Another option for your Himalayan salts  are bath salts, make bath salts for gifts.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 6, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> What is wrong with using fine grain Himalayan?  I made salt bars to give to my girlfriends and used pink kaolin clay and pink Himalayan.
> 
> I got 5 lbs of it for free using Amazon points and if I don't use it making salt bars it will still be around after I am gone!



Use it for cooking. 
Get a grinder and use it as table salt.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 6, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> Well, I have soda ash, not swirling so much.  That may have been the OP, sorry.  But yes, I did check and the salt I used has Tricalcium Phosphate in it.  Do you think that would contribute to the ash?  Or the heat contribute to the ash?


I thought the white swirls on your soap in post 60 could be a form of ash.

Tricalcium Phosphate adds calcium to food. I’d dissolve some of your salt in water and see if it leaves the water totally clear. Then add some lye and see if it still stays clear.  If it stays clear it should be ok in soap. I don’t know if it effects soda ash. 

Gelling soap and covering it (plastic or alcohol) for a week stops soda ash for me. Might not work for you as it is effected by the environment and soap recipe.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 6, 2019)

When I make salt soap in individual molds, I cover with plastic wrap and a towel or box.  I spray them well with 91% alcohol before covering.  I then put them in a warm oven as I cannot get my soaps to gel in individual molds.  I leave them alone for 24-48 hours.   When I unmold them, I spritz well, put them between two pieces of that sticky food film (drawing a blank on the name), or two pieces of plastic wrap and leave them be for about 3-4 days.   I too use 50% salt in most bars.   I get very little ash this way.   I use to get it really thick.    When I make them in a loaf mold I unmold at 3 hours or so, cut then do the same.   Spritz and cover and let them be.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Nov 7, 2019)

Okay, fellow soapers, I am a CP virgin no more. I finally decided to step out of my usual HP and try a soleseife bar. The batch was with 40% lard, 25% OO, 20% CO, 10% CB and 5% Castor with a 5% SF.  Some of the bars did not come out of the molds very well and one broke in two pieces. It does have a whitish cover which I suppose could be ash, or it could be that my sea salt had iodine in it (did not mark the container and know that both with and without iodine is available ).  At first I was going to do a salt bar, then switched and now can't remember why I did??? Must have had a good reason at the time.  At least I have one CP batch under my belt.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 7, 2019)

Quilter99755 said:


> Okay, fellow soapers, I am a CP virgin no more. I finally decided to step out of my usual HP and try a soleseife bar. The batch was with 40% lard, 25% OO, 20% CO, 10% CB and 5% Castor with a 5% SF.


I lost my CP virginity to a soleseife too hehehehe

I'm curious about the lather with you using lard in soleseife. I hope I remember to ask for an update after cure lol


----------



## Quilter99755 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I lost my CP virginity to a soleseife too hehehehe
> 
> I'm curious about the lather with you using lard in soleseife. I hope I remember to ask for an update after cure lol


Love it!  

I scraped a few of the "ripples" off the sides of the bar tonight and was surprised at the lather...I didn't think it would be much at this stage.  My hands felt very clean and rinsed, but now after an hour, they are a wee bit on the dry side. I'll keep some notes as it ages and try to come back to this thread.


----------

